# Final Fantasy X - Sprouting



## HansZimmer

This piece has been composed by Nobuo Uematsu for the videogame "Final Fantasy X". It has been inserted in the competition Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award by @Ethereality.

How do you rate it?


----------



## Ethereality

Since this wasn't nominated as a piece at all, it's clearly part of a longer incidental piece called Final_ Fantasy No 10_, I'd overall rank this movement as the first 2/6 so far. The melodic craftwork done here is beyond excellent. Wonderful choice of instruments as well.


----------



## HansZimmer

Ethereality said:


> Since this wasn't nominated as a piece at all, it's clearly part of a longer incidental piece called Final_ Fantasy No 10_, I'd overall rank this movement as the first 2/6 so far. The melodic craftwork done here is beyond excellent. Wonderful choice of instruments as well.


I voted "good" because the melody is good, but I know better arrangements of the same melody, to wich I'd give very good-excellent.

In the OST.







The best version I know is the official arrangement for concerts (official because it has been produced by the company Square Enix, owner of the videogame).


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed.

Result: (1*1 + 2*2 + 1*4 + 1*6) / 5 = 3


----------

